# Modding A new Lenovo L420



## mohdnajm (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,
  I am a college student and was given a lapto with The following Configuration
CPU-Intel Core i3 @2.1 Ghz
RAM-4GB
HDD-320GB
GPU-Intel HD graphics family
OS-Windows 7 Professional edition 64-bit
As an avid reader of digit and a enthusiast gamer i would like to Mod it up..
so can someone please tell me what all should i do to make it a decent gaming rig??
should i add a graphics card? the inbuild card has about 1.5 gb dedicated memory and runs games like crysis and COD on low settings good enough
When i install some games it says Open GL 1.1 or newer is required...
I have no idea about this problem...
and I would also like to know if windows 64 bit is good enough to run games??


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 22, 2011)

is that core i3 is a sandy bridge processor?i think it is not possible to mod a notebook.
Off Topic:are you studying in manipal?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 22, 2011)

mohdnajm said:


> so can someone please tell me what all should i do to make it a decent gaming rig??
> *You can sell it and buy a new Laptop*
> should i add a graphics card? the inbuild card has about 1.5 gb dedicated memory and runs games like crysis and COD on low settings good enough
> *Not possible. It probably won't have a pcie slot. Open it up and see if it has one.
> ...



*Answers*


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey buddy, which block are you in? I'm at Block 16, PM me.

It's not possible to mod, but yeah we are having fun at lan parties, like

DOTA
CS
NFS MW
FIFA 11

Come on and join us


----------



## mohdnajm (Aug 23, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Hey buddy, which block are you in? I'm at Block 16, PM me.
> 
> It's not possible to mod, but yeah we are having fun at lan parties, like
> 
> ...


Dude we are doing the same... with addition of COD Black Ops....
and in a day or two we'll be up and running with many more...XD
and i found a way to add an external GPU...
Ps-room 210


----------



## joy.das.jd (Aug 24, 2011)

@mohdnajm

WOW , you added an external GPU on a laptop? Howcome?


----------



## mohdnajm (Aug 26, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> is that core i3 is a sandy bridge processor?i think it is not possible to mod a notebook.
> Off Topic:are you studying in manipal?



Yes in manipal


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 26, 2011)

^^where in manipal?
@comp@ddict,
you are also in manipal only?where?lots of people in tdf are from manipal.
don't you think guys we should meet one day.


----------



## paulnixon (Nov 22, 2011)

I wanted to bought a lenovo 420.  i don't about the fetchers and the schemes which relate to it. Please give the information.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2011)

^^ Please create another new thread for your queries.


----------

